# My 2012 pedastal mount



## Niit_train (Jan 28, 2015)

Howdy all! I am a new member from WV. I recently joined as I am attempting to plan an archery hunt in ID this year. I have been browsing almost every forum on AT, but this is my actual first post. I found this area of the forum to be interesting and felt the need to post my last deer harvest worthy of the wall. 

Let me preface that I did not do the mount, but I can say with certainty that I built the pedestal. I also provided the taxidermist with a second pedastal in a trade to lower my price a little. Coming from a family that are "jack of all trade" type, I felt that I could build these. Mine was the first cabinet that I ever built, and the other one was the second. I was more than satisfied with both of them, as was my taxidermist. My guy has won several competitions, but I will not make this post to be an advertisement for him. If interested, you can PM me for his information. This is more of a post to see what is thought of the pedestals that I made. I am getting ready to build 5 more out of barn wood 4 of which are for family members. Do not hesitate to provide constructive critism for the bases. I liked the second one better than the first, so I took more pictures of it for future references. Enjoy!!!











































Let me know what you think!!!



NT


----------



## 3dn4jc (Jun 25, 2007)

Very cool, I like it! Congrats on a great deer and mount !!!


----------



## duckbuster870 (Apr 19, 2005)

sweet mount!


----------



## Niit_train (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks guys. We don't get deer much bigger than that in the area I hunt. He scored right around 129. I was happy with him. That year, I had 2 others on camera that were bigger than him, but I wasnt passing up a 15 yard shot on this one. The only downfall was that I got him on the second week of season, and didn't buy my extra tag that year. Lesson learned!!



NT


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Looks good. Nice hillbilly buck


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Cool, looks good


----------



## Camp (May 30, 2010)

Sweet


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

very cool


----------



## MarshBuck89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Now THAT is cool!!! Very unique and looks amazing! ! & how much do you charge for the pedestals?!


----------

